# What time to take clomid



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been prescribed Clomid 50mg once daily for cycle day 2-6, is there a particular time I should take them (morning / evening / empty stomach / full stomach etc) as clinic have given no indication and there was no nurses or dctors for me to speak to when i called today?

Thanks, Krissi  xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi krissi,

As far as I can tell there is no difference to when you take it so just take it at the best or most convenient time to you but do take it at same time each day. Simialrly there is no difference whether you take it with food or on empty stomach.

All the best for treatment  
Maz x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Maz 
  xx


----------

